# Harrison's fine vs superfine



## wtzend (Jan 29, 2018)

Can't believe RAZZLE took to pellets at 1st time of asking!!! He found the fine version easier if I crushed down a bit. Is this ok rather than using the superfine? Can't get the latter in bigger bags so the FINE works out cheaper!!


----------



## iHeartPieds (Jan 9, 2017)

It's the same ingredients just different sizes so it's totally fine  As long as he is happily eating them. I usually buy the smaller bags of super fine so the food stays fresher for longer


----------



## wtzend (Jan 29, 2018)

Hi. How long would 1 x small bag last for 1 x budgie?


----------



## iHeartPieds (Jan 9, 2017)

Honestly I really don't know but budgies don't eat much so, I would maybe estimate a few months? I have two budgies and bought a small bag around december or early january and I still have about half a bag left. So for me probably around 2 months, with two budgies eating. For you it would be around 4 months roughly.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*If you decide to purchase the larger bag, you can always store it in your freezer. *


----------

